# Custom Tagging



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey I recently Just got my custom clothing tags, does anyone know the best way to remove the Gildan tag?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I would hazzard a guess at cutting as close to the hem as possible with scissors and then pull/weed the rest out with tweezers

Richie


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

Pull on the tag a little and it will expose the stitch holes in the tag. Cut along the holes like the perforations on paper, but leave the last one or two attached. Then you can pull the tag to the side, pulling the thin strip from inside the hem. It doesn't always come out clean, so have a pair of tweezers handy to weed out whatever gets left behind.
Doing it this way is easier for me than trying to fish out the entire cut end after slicing the whole tag off.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea, im going to try in the morning and see what I can do.
Check out Future Thoughts Clothing: www.Future-Thoughts.com


----------

